# 2008 ford ranger



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

I just got a new truck with a 5 speed. four on the floor and a fifth under the seat.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I am sure there will be enough guys willing to help ya with that 5th :beer:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> I am sure there will be enough guys willing to help ya with that 5th :beer:


hehe


----------

